# Goat shopping - companion for a horse?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey everyone, we just met our new neighbors this evening. They are going to be bringing their horse home at the beginning of next month, and he is going to need a companion. She was asking about goats, because she's seen ours and would like to get one for their horse, and for their kids. Her kids are 2 & 5. I told her I'd ask my friends on here and see what you all think? I wouldn't know the first thing about buying a goat to companion with a horse? She said they 'might' consider a dairy goat? How do you get a goat used to a horse if the horse is not used to a goat, and a goat isn't used to a horse? 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well first off this might be a good way for you to sell a goat so that's a plus. But I have heard not all horses like goats so that will be something she will have to figure out first is if her horse likes goats. Maybe let yours up to the fence and see how the horse reacts and how they react to the horse. Other then that I think the just need to be matched up. Maybe if you have a wether or doe to sell this could be the right place to do it because you will still be able to see them.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

they use to use goats at the racetrack (you probably know this) for companions for horses so they wouldnt be stressed out when going to the races.

Ive sold goats to be companions -- but not all horses like goats. Now Im not sure the right way to introduce them would be though


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I think its a good idea as long as they get along. Make sure the horse likes them, maybe through the fence like RPC said. But overall it sounds like a good deal. You sell a goat, the horse gets a companion and the kids get another pet.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much for the help. I really don't know if I have anyone to sell to them LOL I wish we had known this about a month ago, as we've sold 5 goats in the last month, and the two girls we sold last month would have been ideal IMO, they were really laid back, didn't get freaked out easily and love kids. The only one we plan to sell right now is our buckling, but he's too nice to whether...

I was thinking I could help them find one, and she asked if I knew of anyone that would have one, so I told her I'd see what I could find. I think bringing mine to the fence would be a great idea, I am sure they will freak out LOL I have 2 does that might be curious enough....

I think next year they'd like to try and get their son in 4-H with animals, so who knows we might be going to shows together with goats  My daughter will be 5 and will be able to show too. I think their son and my daughter are going to hit it off as friends


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Our mini horse would kick the goats to get the feed so be careful!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

My very first goat was a nanny we kept for one of the thoroghbreds when I worked on the racetrack. On the other hand, my Noble can't stand the bucks and he will kick, bite and strike at them. He doesn't mind the does. He just ignores them. onder:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Jessaba! Did they get along otherwise? I'll let her know it would be best to grain them seperately so there isn't a fuss. 

Stacey - There are some boer goats at our local horse track, I haven't seen them, but a friend has posted some pictures of them from time to time, they are too cute. I've seen some mini breeds at the track as well. I wonder how they go about getting them adjusted to a horse.

Randi - I was thinking that a doe would be a better choice :wink:


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

Our horse, pony and all of the goats get along just fine. The horse will not let the pony eat off the same pile as him, but any of the goats are just fine. Our kids are small enough to squeeze under the fence to get in by the horses, and that is where they like to hang out. The horses actually treat them better than the older goats. I don't like it, but the tiny kids will actually stand under the horse to get to the hay.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Since I had my horses in with Llamas..here is my story and suggestion. 

My horses had never seen a llama so when they were put in the pasture with them, they stayed far, far away! They never did buddy up with them. I had to feed the llamas on the ooposite side of the pasture than the horses. No one bother the other, just stayed far away! The llamas did not under stand this as the last horse that was in the pasture hung out with them.

My suggestion would be...if the two of you have a common pasture fence that would be grreat. Let the horse and the goats get used to seeing each other every day. Then maybe take a few older goats over to the horse pasture. If the horse bonds with one particular goat...well, that might be a sale for you!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Our mini horse didn't mind the goats except when feeding....would kick and stuff to get grain..other than that we had no problems


----------



## Farmgirl675 (Oct 21, 2010)

I agree starting with a goat at the fence would be a good place to start....it will depend on each particular animal. My doe Nana (my herd queen) goes in with the horses all the time and bosses them around, they all get out of her way and she eats their hay. In my experience even my mare who chases anything that isn't horse or human straight out of her pasture lets the goats come and go freely and never bothers them. It would certainly be worth looking into.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

What kind of horse is it? My last QH hated the goats. He was too much of a cow horse. He would chase them down and hurt them. Killed one of my sheep as well. I have an app now but have not introduced them yet. They will have seprate pasture and barn sides so No one gets hurt.

TB tend to like goats. Keep a "howdy" fence between them and let them see, sniff and get used to each other. If the horse is interestred, it will hang out and graze next to the goat fence, if not it won't show any interest in being near them.

Good luck!
Gina


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

My two 9 week old nubian wethers are going to their new home this week to be companions to a horse. The new owners are building a seperate area for them right next to the horse pasture and then as time goes on see how everyone gets along. The horse used to kick its pasture mate so they are leary about putting them all together.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I personaly would not do it. There are always days were the horse is feeling frisky and if they are running around and bucking and kicking and it could kick it goat or run over it. If the goat is laying down the horse could step on his leg and break it. I just don't think it is the best idea. How old is the horse, if it is really old than I think it would be okay. If you were to do it than I would use a bigger breed of goat such as a Boer, Nubian, Saanen, Alpine ect. A goat is really not a good companion for a horse, as a horse does not see a goat as a true friend and will not be as happy with a goat as it would be with another horse. Just my take on it. :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'll have to ask what kind, but I know he's just a riding/trail horse, and sounds like he might be an older horse not sure. I am going to call her this afternoon so we can exchange email addy's and give her my phone number. He doesn't sound like a frisky horse.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

My horse seems fine with the goats as long as there is a fence between them, then as soon as they are in the same space he tries to kill them. My first goat ate the tails right off the ponies I had at the time.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I think a goat could make a good companion, but for the right horse. I have an old gelding who would get along great with a goat as a companion, but I have younger horses who would probably chase and kill a single goat so I think it will just have to be the right match. I have one mare that will chase our dog around if it goes into the pasture...she pins her ears and chases her until the dog is completely out of the pasture.

If your friend needs a companion for her horse...could she possibly afford a miniature or mini donkey instead? Horses do so much better with an actual equine companion, but if that's not possible and they want to use a goat. I would just fence the goat in an area where the horse can get used to it for awhile and then after they seem comfortable with each other...introduce them with no fencing between them. I'd also go with a larger breed of goat and make sure they have an area where they can get away from the horse if needed. :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much for the help. She had considered getting a small horse/pony as a companion but the paddock isn't really big enough for another equine, it would be fine for a horse and a goat. They have more property but it'll be a while I'm sure before they do anything with it - it's wooded, and there is a lot of misc stuff back there that has to be cleaned out. 

They mentioned dairy, so I was thinking something along the lines of a Nubian.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Some horses are really agressive with smaller animals, and some are awesome with them, it will completely depend on the horse and goat paired. we temp fenced a paddock right next to the goat pen a couple weeks ago and at first the goats and horses were both curious, but they were freaking each other out lol! Now, accross a fenceline they seem totally fine and even hang out close to the fence. 

Goats will eat tails, and you have to be careful with a goat that butts a lot. A horse's legs can be hurt irrepairably by a goat butting the legs. 

Visa versa, a horse that kicks out a lot or charges smaller animals can kill a goat. 

It will all depend on both of their personalities.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

My goats are in with my pony, mare and colt. They have never attempted to eat a tail, they share food pretty well.

BUT - I had a young doe come in with a busted hip once. She could have been kicked. She healed alright but accidents happen.

That's the only incident we've had in about a year of keeping them together.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I had a 1 month old kid get out and in with my gelding. He was all gentle and excited that he had anew friend. Then I put her back with the goats. He acts like he would be great with them. I am sure it depends on the horse.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks again so much for all the input. I am going to call her this evening as I didn't get a chance to do so yet, the afternoons have gotten busy around here, especially since school started on Wed. I need more info about what they think they really want in a goat. 
If they want a goat they can milk, they'd have to have her bred if she isn't in milk...would it be a good idea to have a goat kid around a horse? I guess that would depend on how close the horse/goat become.
I need to get more info about her horse. If the goat doesn't work out, then maybe they can try a mini pony, something about as big as a goat...LOL


----------

